# ideas on attaching a skull plate to a plaque?



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, my 10 year old son shot his 1st ever deer/buck this year. I am making him a good sized oak plaque to put them on. I will have the skull plate towards the top, a 4x6 picture of him and the deer under that, an engraved plaque with name, date below that, and have the shell casing and actually retrieved the bullet from the deer.
Now, the question I have is what would be a good way to attach the skull plate to the oak without screwing into the front of the plate. I want the bone showing, and having screws in it would look tacky. I want to screw from behind the plaque, but I have the open cavity from the skull plate. 
If I use something like bondo to partially fill the skull plate cavity, could I run screws from behind the plaque into the bondo? Would that hold it on tight?
I could also cut out a very small piece of wood that would fit into the skull plate cavity and glue it in, and then run screws into the small piece of wood?
Any of you DIY'ers have any suggestions?
I dont have enough room on the oak plaque to use one of those antler mounting kits you can buy, plus like I said, I like the look of the bone showing.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Check this link out. http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,125076.0.html

It's a good read and guide to doing your own euro, but he also shows a great way to attach the skull to wood towards the end of it. Hope that helps.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I read your post too fast! I missed the part that it was only the skull plate, my bad. You could actually use the same logic though....


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

I think the bondo would do the trick.


----------



## r2t2 (Feb 8, 2003)

I had the same problem and after a lot thought I decided to put the screws in from the top. I decided to make them look like part of the mount by using gold colored screws and I worked just fine. Keep in mind that we craftsmen are our own worst critics and to the causual observer the screws look to be all part of the plan.

RT


----------



## murk_man2001 (Mar 4, 2006)

I ordered a plaque, and with it came, cant remember the exact name of the screw, sort of has a wing nut with springy arms wich is threaded insert bolt threw the plaque, squeeze spring arms, push threw the base of the skull and tighten down, I can send you a pic if interested, worked like a charm.


----------



## bernies boy (Aug 1, 2010)

Murk Man it sounds like you are describing TOGGLE BOLTS.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Toggle bolts wont work, I don't have enought skull cap for a toggle bolt to grab on to. I went to my local hardware store and the only bondo they had was for fiberglass. I told the guy what I was doing and he suggested JB Weld. He said to place my small piece of wood into the cap and just use the JB Weld to fill in around it and in the gaps.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

You could use the JB weld or PC-7 and install a nut in the hollow of the head. Let it seal real solid, then bolt it from the rear.


----------

